# altruistic egg donor



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi there,my name is sal and i have just stumbled over this web site on google.i have been on ivillage for the past month trying to find other women who are being egg donors,but no egg donors about.i have been chatting to a lady who has just got a bfp from a donor egg cycle and she has kept my spirits high.
i have been through icsi myself 3 times in 2003 with my ex husband and it all failed.i have since decided to become an altruistic egg donor and start my drugs on 30th march.didn't know if there are any other women doing the same thing who i can chat to 

love to hear from anyone to keep me going,love sal xxxx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya Sal,

Welcome to FF. I am hoping to start egg share in april so if you wana chat with me I dont mind. Feel free to PM me.

Take Care 

Tracey
xxxxx


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi tracy,thanks for replying.hope everything goes ok for you in april,i'll keep you updated with whats going on with me 
speak soon,sal xx


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi there, ive posted under the heading donors journey and ive just seen this heading for altruistic donors. Well that describes me so i thought id put a message on here too.
If you havent read any other post of mine ill quickly bring you up to date 
Im married with 2 children aged 8 and 4, one girl one boy.
Im an altruistic donor on day 17 of buserilin and day 1 of menopur. Had a scan to day to see how things are going and it all looks nice and thin as it should do.  
ive got my next scan on the 24th so ill let you know how i get on. Oh by the way ive got 2 recipients waiting for my eggs so fingers crossed i get plenty.


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi there .just got your mail.i have a 5 1/2 year old daughter and just waiting to start buserilin on 30th march.still got nothing through paperwork wise to say whats happening when.my boss was on my case a bit today as i informed her that it's this month i start my donor cycle and she seemed a bit miffed when i said how much time out from work i would need for bloods,scans etc.she really has no idea,doris lol.i have told her time and time again.when i spoke to the hospital today i said i was worried about how much i would lose from my wages and this bothered me, as i'm a single parent,and she seemed to think that i would get loss of earnings.i hated to say to her as it makes me sound like i want money for doing this....you couldn't be further from the truth.am just in my worry phase now it is so close to starting and getting my ass organised.
keep me up to date with your progress and i will likewise.

love and big hugs to you for doing such a kind and worthwhile thing like me.it isn't easy by a long shot.  

love sal xxxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Sal

How sad that there are people who don't understand your wonderful selfless act. It is beyond me how people can appear so inhumane at times ..... I wouldn't wish the pain of infertility on my worst enemy but sometimes I wish others could understand the pain, heartache and grief.

Be certain in the knowledge Sal, and ATCC that your altruistic gift is one which will never be forgotten by the women whose dreams you will help to come true.

It is true you should be able to get any out of pocket expenses from your clinic, I don't know how it is organised though - I just asked my donor to give me all her receipts for taxis, trains etc and I gave her a cheque. I also sent her flowers and as long as I live I will never forget her.

Ginger xxx


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

hello again.
Sal i asked about expenses today and the nurse said that she wasnt sure how it worked for altruistic donors cos its very rare. She went to get another nurse who made me feel quite uncomfortable asking me what expenses i would want to claim for almost accusingly. Anyway she just said i should write down my diesel and parking costs on a piece of paper and give it to them and they'll take it out of their kitty!!  this made me feel worse cos it was like she was saying id be having their money. I wont do a list cos ill feel awkward. It has been slightly difficult for me cos my hubby was made redundant in Nov and up to now hasnt had any luck with geting a job so things are tight but im just gonna continue to park as close to the hospital as i can and walk the rest of the way to avoid the astronomical car park fees. 
There arent really that many visits to the hospital really - ive been today and then my next one isnt till the 24th and then i think ill  have 2 more appointmnts before egg collection ooohhh scary xxx


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi there again.i totally do  not agree with what you just said atall.we are going through a major thing doing this and it is going to put a big strain on your life for a while.they have absoloutly no right to make you feel bad for asking for expenses,but i know exactly what you mean.you don't want to get paid for doing this but in the same light,you should not be out of pocket for what you're are doing.you are fully entitled to get certain things compensated for ,without that sounding too selfish.

we are doing an amazing thing and i doubt anybody would begrudge us a few pounds towards the expenses incurred, to give them the opportunity they so desperately need.

stop beating yourself up and ask,it's not selfish or bad to ask.you sound as kind hearted (and skint as) me lol

let me know what you think honey

love sal xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks for the reply ginger,it is nice for someone to say that we are not being selfish for asking for fuel,childcare costs and loss of earnings.everyone i speak to says i am nuts for doing this if i don't get paid for it,but obviously they don't have a heart,and in our case eggys, to share.it is my good deed for the year(well one of them) and am proud to do such a life changing thing for my 2 recipients.whether it works for them or not,i gave them the chance,and that is the way i look at it.
i have become a blood donor in the last year,put my name on the bone marrow register and just signed up to do the race for life on 6th july in boston.i have lost too many people,be it family or friends,to cancer and it's a big thing for me,hence me doing all the above.i also know too many people who have been ttc and havn't had any success.
must just be in a generous mood this year lol  

love sal xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

It hasnt cost me much to attend the hospital because i havent missed any work time. Also i only live about 3 miles away from there.
For you its different cos you're employed by someone else so when you miss time you wil be out of pocket. Ive got my own business and also work part time at a hotel at weekends so i can work around my appointments without losing money. Also with my hubby being off work i havent had to worry about any childcare - the children have been at school when ive had my appointments too.
I totally agree that the attitude of the nurse was out of order. 
I think that when you first enquire about donating you should be made aware that you can claim any costs incurred and then the awkwardness wouldnt happen.


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

as i only work 20 hours a week,which is my 2 full days,you can guarantee my appointments have 99% of the tiome fallen on my working days,sods law!!!!!
i live in lincoln and go to nurture in nottingham which is an 80 mile round trip,plus childcare to go there if it's not in school time,plus it's about £2 for parking for an hour which then goes upto about £4 ish for 2 or over(something like that anyway).this is why it's costing me an arm and a leg.i am still waiting for 2 fuel payments from feb and i got another one coming up soon when i go to sign my consent forms and get my drugs.i have really noticed a difference in my fuel consumption when i'm at the hospital and am still waiting for febs to be reimbursed.god help me when i have to go when i'm on my stims.my friend has just had treatment there and she went 6 times in 10 days for scans,bloods etc.will have to whack it on my credit card till i get money back 
enough of my ranting now,am just waiting to see if i get my protocol in the post today,been waiting for ages to get it and fed up ringing to ask where it is 

thanks for listening to me whinge,i feel a right selfish cow worrying about my financial status while donating


 love sal xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh my god.... your situation is VERY different from mine! 80 mile round trip!!!!
Like i said mines just up the road so if ive got to go for scans every other day it will only cost me 6 miles of diesel. How come you have to go that far?
I have to apologise to you because yesterday i couldnt understand your way of thinking to be honest but now i totally understand. You are doing this through kindness and you ARE ending up out of pocket. That really isnt fair and when you said about using your credit card - you shouldnt have to do that at all - credit card bills mount up and so does the interest. I think in your situation they should pay you when you go for every appointment. the last thing you should be doing is worrying about where the money is coming from. 
Anyway like i said i apologise chicken  .
Im on my 2nd day of menopur today and im feeling slightly drained to be honest, it could just be that im feeling lazy... who knows
I was meant to have a client this afternoon but i really dont feel up to it!! gosh i sound feeble dont i?
Im fine really probably just having a low day and looking for excuses  
Anyway tak care, hope everyone else if having a good day xxxxx


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm glad the priory in b'ham is free parking!!!  my friend is very kind and offers to give me petrol money to get there and pays my childminder if I need to drop my son off at the childminder's when I have bloods, counselling, scans etc..Like you ladies, i'm not in it for any other reason than to give the joy I have of being a mother to somebody else, be it my friend or an anonymous recipient.


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

congratulations ginger on getting a BFP with donor eggs..makes me even more determined to do this!!!


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Marina ive just been trying to put myself in your position. I would do anything for my friends and i would do anything for my hubby but i dont know how id feel in a position of really wanting to help my friend but my hubby not agreeing.
Making the decision to become a donor is quite difficult i suppose. Its been hard for me understanding other peoples reactions to what im doing especially when they're negative - these are just people i know or my clients at work. I cant imagine having that negativity from my hubby. Do you think it will cause problems in your relationship if you go ahead? would it be worth the risk?
I know that i am the most stubborn person ever and if ive got an idea in my head then noone can stop me and so my family just let me get on with things - i dont know how i would cope if they werent like that though.
Im totally feeling for you right now - i bet you feel like you're being torn in two .
Good luck sweetheart - noone can ever take your goodness away so dont let them  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

i feel sorry for you that you are doing this alone marina.how come your hubby doesn't want you to do it (if you don't mind me asking?)
i am sooooooooooo lucky my partner is behind me 100% so much so that he is considering becoming a sperm donor too.he is away all week(3 hours north to be precice) so i havn't got the physical support of him,but i talk to him every night on the phone and he is there for me 100% and i love him dearly for it.he has kept me going when i'm on a womans whingey bender lol.
in answer to to angelas question,there is a clinic at lincoln but nottingham is SUPPOSEDLY BETTER as my friend is having icsi there at present and reccommended it to me.i thought i would travel to the clinic with a better success rate and know that my eggs might be of more success(stupid really i know but hey ho)
have had mail back from my buddies on ivillage and they say i should get in touch with the hfea about todays cock up.am gonna do that i think!!!!

love to you all,sal xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Sal, i think you should definately complain! its disgusting that they're not doing their jobs properly and they should be made aware of it. Anyone could have your details and thats not right.
When are you next at the hospital?


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

thnaks ladies, I'm glad I can talk on here as obviously, I can't talk to hubby. I guess hubby and I are both stubborn and when we get ideas in our head we do them..We're too alike..Hubby sees my donation as throwing my eggs away and giving away a child! well, I won't be the mother nurturing it, my friend will be etc..He doesn't see past the biolgical side of things, in effect I might as well have my friend's husband's baby and my hubby doesn't like that idea. Maybe it's a man ego thing..I should only have _his_ babies etc.. I guess I've always been the one to help others out and make others happy and yes, sometimes I have had negativity from others around me concerning my ideas and actions, inc family and you know what, they do me a favour because it only makes me wanna do it even more..Maybe this will come up in my counselling session, I don't know, and my marriage is another matter altogether...maybe I shouldn't be married to someone who doesn't respect my opinions and what is the crime? I'm giving life to another couple..where's the fire??

sorry vent over!! arr feel better now..

marina xxx


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi marina,i think it is great that you want to do this,but must be so difficult for you with your husbands views on egg donating.....SUCH A MANS POINT OF VIEW.
women have such a different outlook on life and the things our body wastes every month that we don't use could be so preciously used by others
you have got the full support from everyone on here and although i don't know you from adam,i'm still here for you.
you sound like me totally lol  if i have an idea in my head and people try to deter me from doing it,it makes me more head strong.i'm a complete stubborn cow really.must be ctching.
hope your marriage issues can be resolved,talk to the counsellors,they really can help.i did when i split up with my ex husband and we talked about things with her that we just couldn't to each other,unless we screamed all night.they really are a middle man and they are great :0)

love to you all,sal xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mikeygirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Marina,

I hope you don't mind me butting in to this thread..After many years and many failed treatments, including the devastating loss of 2 much wanted babies through miscarriage and an ectopic pregnancy, me and dh are in the position where using donor embryo's or fresh donor eggs+donor sperm is our only hope of biologically 'having a child'...We have been so lucky as the day of our follow up consultation after last ICSI treatment failed (March 2006), we were told our hospital had some donated embryo's recently given. The couple had completed their family and wanted to give others the same chance...next day the donating couple were asked if they could be given to us and they agreed. Cannot tell you how grateful we are for this amazing gift.

The donating couple are anonymous to us and reading your posts I see you are donating for your best friend...If it's not too personal, I really wanted to ask you whether your best friend is planning to tell any children she has about your egg donation? We have discussed the whole 'to tell or not to tell' issue at length and dh and I are firmly in the telling camp, but think maybe this is slightly different for us as the donor is anonymous and will not be part of our child's life on a day to day basis (although we accept the possibility that at some point our child may feel the need to find out information/make contact with the donor couple)...I'm just wondering your thoughts on how you will all (you, your friend, the child, your dh, your friends dh) handle the 'telling' or 'not telling' whichever you choose to do?

I am sorry to hear that your dh is not supporting your decision on this and agree with the others that maybe some counselling together might help - certainly worth giving it a try before considering other options..

If this is too personal a question, please do not feel you have to respond, but know that I am coming from the position of someone who will be forever thankful that there are people like you, who are prepared to give people like us, the chance of a much longed for family..

Love Mikeygirl x


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Mikeygirl, no it's not too much a personal question at all...yes, me and my friend have agreed to tell the child about all this..We think it's only fair hearing it from the mother rather than some other source down the line..hopefully the child be be raised in a way where they appreciate that someone has given the mother a helping hand and will be loved just the same as any other child.etc..I think honesty is definitely the best way..

marina


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Without being in the position myself im not sure if i have the right to comment.... but im gonna.......... ha! I think if a child is told something early on in life then it isnt an issue. There would be nothing worse than going through life feeling happy and safe and then being told that your life isnt what it seems.
This is nothing like what we are talking about but my brother and sister are from my moms first marraige and their dad left when my sister was 2 weeks old. My mom met my dad and he took on 2 children and bought them up as his own. My brother and sister and myself always knew that we had different dads even though they always called my dad ...dad but it was never an issue cos it was never kept as a seecret. I cant remember ever being told about it but have always known for as long as i can remember.
If something isnt made into a big secret or a big issue then it wont be one.
I think with donor eggs or sperm it is just a gift that was given to your special parents who went through so much to get something so special!!! simple as that xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZenaE (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi Marina,
Here is just another comment for your hubby, if he thinks that you are wasting your eggs by donating to your friend.. what does he think is happening when you have your period anyway. Surely the egg is being wasted naturally as you have not got pregnant that month.
You are definately not wasting your eggs by donating them to your friend, you are helping her dreams to come true.
Have you asked your hubby how he would feel if the shoe was on the other foot, that it was you and him that needed doner eggs and that your friend was offering to be a doner for you. I am sure that he would change his tune.
Keep positive, you are doing a wonderful thing.
Take care


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

thankyou for the above...the more I read about people's experiences on here the more determined I am..I have no idea what you ladies are going thru and I totally sympathise..if I can do one great thing in my lifetime then this will be it..

As for my hubby, well, he's very stubborn and thinks that any baby I have should be with him..just shows you how narrow minded people are who know absolutely nothing about infertility..people are just uneducated in that area..people don't talk about infertility...

marina


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Just tell him that you're not having a baby at all never mind with someone else!!! you should get him to read all the replies youve had on here and then see what he's got to say. Or read through the poems with him and see how that gets to him. My hubby was almost in tears when i read all the poems to him.
I never personally knew anyone who had fertility problems before i decided to donate - its a hush hush subject that so many people are unaware of the huge scale of it. Just give him a little insight to it and anyone with even an ounce of compassion will give it some thought....... good luck darling


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

hello again all    
just wanted to update you on my donor egg disaster.i have been in touch with nurture today and said i wasn't going to donate for them anymore and the response i got was...well your choice.if the recipients knew how much i have cried this weekend over my decision and all the hospital can say is"well it's your choice"and didn't even bother to try and get me to stay for the sake of the recipients,then they are not worth it.
i have since been in touch with CARE at nottingham,and bev bless her heart,has totally restored my faith in doing an egg donor cycle.i spoke to her at 2.30 and she was back on the phone at 4.00 and said she would see the consultant and ring me wednesday.
she couldn't get enough information about me lol and when i explained how appauling and incompetant my clinic were,she was more than willing to snap me up.i asked nurture for my blood results so i didn't have to start from scratch again,but she said if i want my results for another clinic,i would have to pay £400 for them as i am an altruistic donor and i havn't paid for them in the first place.what a load of codswallop!!!  
i thought the nhs was a national thing and results could be passed on,but now they are going to have do do it all again at the tax payers expense. 
i said to her it has taken 7 months to get this far and she couldn't understand why.i'll be ready in a couple of months with them......

i didn't tell them i have emailed hfea and am awaiting a response :0)

end of rant now :0)

love salxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

with the new hospital chick.
Even though my hospital hasnt been great it has all happened quickly. I had my 1st appointment on the 1st NOv and here i am close to egg collection. It would have all been over by now if it hadnt been put back by one month due to something hapenning to one of the recipients.
I keep rubbing my tummy and willing to have enough eggs for both recipients!! ha!


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

it's my birthday today and my news yesterday has cheered me up a treat.

love sal xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday Sal!!

I hope you have a lovely day.

It's good to read that you have confidence in CARE and I really hope you have a positive expereince there.

Lots of love

Ginger xxx


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear Sal
Happy birthday to you  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

cheers guys


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAL!! HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

hey there marina ans sal where have you guys been hiding? havent heard from you in a while! Hope everything is ok!!
Marina how are things going at home? any progress with hubby?
Sal whats happening with you chick?
Update me   
Im going for a scan today at 2.30  and praying that im gonna have ec on Monday - it will be just my luck that ill have to wait till Friday. I cant do the zips or buttons up on my trousers at the mo so god knows how ill feel by next week.
Hope to hear from you soon love Ang xxx


----------



## fairy-god-mother (Mar 24, 2006)

I know I'm going to sound daft but what is an "altruistic egg donor"?


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Fairy God Mother

Altruism is selflessness - doing something purely for others with no personal gain for yourself. Your past egg donation was altruistic, and the world needs more of it. 

Good Luck Ange - I do hope you've got a good crop of follicles and that EC is scheduled for Monday. Our egg donor gained 8 pounds in weight before EC and was back to her lovely normal self within a week.

Ginger xxx


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Ginger. Just got back from the hopsital and ive got to go back Monday for another scan   nah i dont mind really!!!
I had 15 good size follicles on the right and 9 good size ones on the left. The biggest one was 14.9mm. How big do they have to be? They said im responding well. Is that amount ok do you think? i dont know much about this part of it xxxxxxxx


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi there guys.sorry not been on gor a while,been doing loads of stuff.

will fill you in now  

i have been in touch with another hospital, CARE at nottingham,and told them my story so far.she was appauled at how they have tteated me and messed me about.she asked for my blood results,but nurture wouldn't give them to me unless i payed £400 for them.as i am an altruistic donor,i havn't paid for anything so if another clinic wants my results then i gotta cough up.guess what was my answer.......up your lady!!!!!!!!1 i got back in touch with CARE and they said i will have to start from scratch with all the tests,scans etc etc i was not happy and said to her i have been waiting for 7 months at nurture and i'm 10 days off down ******.she asked why it took so long...i dunnoshe said i will be done within a few months,so she got in touch with the consultant,said whats gone on,that i've got 30 follies and was due to start.i am now going for an appointment for my bloods,consultation,counselling,scan and swabs in 3rd april.don't think af will be here till the friday/saturday so will prob have to go back for that,but talk about getting a shift on      

guess who is a happy bunny now...ME!!!!!!!!!!!!1

will keep you updated with my progress and hope all goes well next week for you ang,will be thinking of you honey.


love sal xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Sal how have you got 30 follies if you havent started the drugs yet? how does that work?
Soz if im sounding dumb but thought thats what the drugs were for to produce follies??/


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi there ang.i had to go for a scan on day 2 of my period before they could get in thouch with the recipients to see if i had follicles there to stimulate.no point in matching me if i not got any there i guess.they found 30 follicles there without me having any drugs atall.this is just my own supply and hate to think how many i will get when i start the drugs.hope this answers your question

love sal xxxxxxxxx


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi guys, sorry not been on too much, busy working..good luck for monday ang with the scan..I have my counselling session too then.  I'm just on the countdown to my 'real' period in April and then I can have my bloods done..it just seems there's so much waiting around..

As for hubby, no real change.  We don't talk about it, I'm used to it now. I'm glad I can have the support on here to answer my questions etc.

marina x


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Ange

That's a brilliant response!! Well done - I hope you're not sufering from too much discomfort and drinking loads of water. Shame you have to wait another day or so but it will all be worth it in the end. As far as I know my clinic aim for the largest follicles to be 18mm to be mature and contain an egg so you are almost there and they really do grow very quickly so I hope Monday is great news for you.

Sal I'm really confused about how your follicle count can be 30 with no drugs Are you at big risk of OHSS with so many already? 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend

Ginger xxxx


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Ginger - this morning ive got up with tonsillitis!!!!!! i feel so cr**. My mom and dad have took my daughter out shopping and my DH has took the terror out with him so im home alone and should be sleeping cos i didnt get much last night!
Ill let you know how i get on Monday. Hope this goes by Wed cos they wont do the op will they?


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

hi there ginger

you guys are really confusing me never mind me confusing you.i had to go for a scan on day 2 of my period in feb...no drugs started,just in the test stages.......they had to look at my ovaries to see what was going on before they could look for repipients for me.is that not the norm to do that initial check first??if i don't have the potential follicles then i can't do it surely!!!!

they found 17 on one ovary and 13 on the other,totalling 30 follicles.i have not been anywhere near a needle for 3 years when i did my own icsi treatment.i have just got an unusually large count of follicles.i did ohss when i did my own treatment as i have said before and am worried about doing the same thing again as i only had 19 follicles when i did treatment 3 years ago,and now there is 30.

i will ask the clinic about my concearns when i go on the 3rd april and see what they think.

hope this answers your questions

love sal xxxxxx


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Sal, the 1st scan i had was when i started my menopur after the initial down reg. It  was to see if the lining had thinned out and to make sure that everything had completely stopped working cos the buserilin makes your body think its going throught the menopause. I was on AF at the time and embarased about having the scan but they said they expect you to either be on your period or to have just finished one.  At that scan i saw a couple of follicles but the nurse said "theres only a couple so that nothing to worry about" i got the impression there shouldnt be any there at all but it would be fine!
So will your treatment be different if youve already got follicles? cos thats what the stimms are for to get the follicles so wont you have to do them?
I cant wait till youve asked cos it really has baffled me!!!!!!


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

baffled you,it's baffled me ang.am i abnormal then having follies now

sal xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sal374 (Mar 13, 2006)

have just spoken to bev at CARE and asked her about my follicle count in feb when i was at nurture.she said it is abnormal and has anyone said about pcos?dr fenning had mentioned it,and asked if i have regular periods. i have regular (give or take a few days either side) periods and i'm not over weight.if i did have pcos, i wouldn't be able to be an egg donor,so if one thinks i might, and one said i didn't and was due to start d/****** this week,then who is right and what the @*#* were they doing letting me go ahead with it? 

i am really confused now.she said they will scan me anyway on monday to see what is going on down there,and put my mind at ease. 


i am well and truly confused now.yet another boo boo in my donor cycle ggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

love sal xxxxxx


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Its one thing after another isnt it? my motto has always been that things happen for a reason. sometimes cruel things happen and you wonder why but down the line it sometimes becomes apparent 'why'
You were obviously not meant to donate at the first clinic and its good they got your papers wrong really cos you wouldnt have been given the right info by the sound of it.
I got tonsillitis over the weekend and i thought 'this is a sign im not meant to be doing this cos my op wil be cancelled'.......... it hasnt been cancelled its on Wednesday.
Im at risk of OHSS as ive said on another thread. Im worried about it all now and just hoping that ill be ok.
Me and DH had a chat last week and i said to him "if anything happens to me through what im doing will you be angry with me" he said "of course i will, everyone will" i felt really guilty then.
Ill  probably be too nervous to log on tomorrow so ill wish everyone luck now and ill let you know how i get on when im up and about again.
By the way, my biggest follicle was 20mm is that normal??


----------

